
The 3.12 kernel is out - jeltz
http://lwn.net/Articles/572704/
======
sz4kerto
I am always suprised that people are not concerned about this:

Linus @ [https://lwn.net/Articles/572706/](https://lwn.net/Articles/572706/)

 _" But the fact that I'm going to be (effectively) off-line next week means
that I'm not opening the merge window for 3.13 yet - since I won't have the
bandwidth to really do merges anyway. That doesn't mean that you can't send me
pull request for the merge window early, of course - maintainers can always
send their pull requests early rather than late, if they have everything lined
up and ready. But if you have some feature that still wants polishing, you
basically get a free week to do that. So the two-week merge window for 3.13
will start a week from now. You have an extra week. But that also means that I
will be doubly disappointed in anybody who then leaves their merge request
until the end of that two-week merge window."_

Linus is in absolute control of the kernel development -- this works quite
well, but if he gets sick or whatever then how quickly and well will the
community find a substitute?

~~~
SEMW
There's a good discussion of 'what if Linus gets hit by a bus?' in the
comments of [http://lwn.net/Articles/393694/](http://lwn.net/Articles/393694/)
[On the scalability of Linus].

~~~
pdw
Don't forget the segfault.org classic: "What If Linus Torvalds Gets Hit By A
Bus?" \- An Empirical Study

[http://segfault.org/writing/segfault.org/Bus.html](http://segfault.org/writing/segfault.org/Bus.html)

------
hpaavola
It's a good day for me and many others who are suffering from bug
[https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59841](https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=59841)
, black screen after GRUB.

------
Mikeb85
I hope they do a bug-fix only release. There's been an issue with Intel
Wireless cards since 3.8. Had to downgrade to 3.7 to get consistent Wifi...

~~~
yxhuvud
3.11 made a huge improvement for my wireless. Have you tried that?

~~~
Mikeb85
Yes. It works well for a while, then randomly crashes.

~~~
edwintorok
Is it the iwl4965 driver? For me using 11n_disable=1 makes it work more
reliably.

~~~
Mikeb85
iwl3945 actually. Trying your fix though, so far so good. On 3.11.6 right
now...

~~~
edwintorok
If you have an easy way to reproduce that could you report a bug about that
upstream? The only way to reproduce it for me is when using a hotel WiFi,
which gives a quite narrow window to report bugs/test patches.

------
zabcik
He better not miss out on 3.14.

~~~
patrickmclaren
Pi wouldn't count on it.

~~~
cgh
But can we say that with any real precision?

~~~
icambron
Let's circle back to this.

~~~
wwarneck
These puns are starting to feel repetitive.

~~~
adamnemecek
It's a real _circle_ jerk.

~~~
endgame
FOR PETE'S SAKE GUYS THIS ISN'T REDDIT!

~~~
mhurron
and now the no humour brigade begins to circle the wagons.

------
venomsnake
3.12 allows for vga reset. So the unresponsive, bind/unbind passed trough
video cards are a thing of the past.

For the people that use it could be a big deal.

(Tested on arch, 3.12-RC6, latest QEMU)

~~~
stedaniels
Thanks for pointing that out! Good to know I won't need that work around in
the future. I need to get back into this, got a couple of graphics cards lying
dormant in a server just begging to be passed through to guests!

~~~
venomsnake
Check the later pages in that topic - there were few quirks if you use intel
IDG, but I mostly managed to do it painless.
[https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162768](https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=162768)

~~~
morsch
Wait, what? So VirtualBox can now get exclusive access to a graphics card for
mostly painless 3d acceleration in VMs? That's pretty cool.

------
BadassFractal
Would definitely be very supportive of a bugfix release.

------
alayne
Is there something significant in 3.12?

~~~
plainOldText
It says right there in the post:

* improvements to the dynamic tick code,

* support infrastructure for DRM render nodes,

* TSO sizing and the FQ scheduler in the network layer,

* support for user namespaces in the XFS filesystem,

* multithreaded RAID5 in the MD subsystem,

* offline data deduplication in the Btrfs filesystem, and more.

~~~
m_ram
In case anyone else is curious, DRM in the kernel stands for Direct Rendering
Manager [1]. It has nothing to do with the DRM that's usually discussed on HN.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Manager](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_Rendering_Manager)

~~~
RexRollman
Considering the negative connotations of DRM, I am surprised it isn't named
something else.

~~~
cgh
The name Direct Rendering Manager has been around since the '90s, since the
XFree86 days. So I'm pretty sure this abbreviation predates that of the "bad"
DRM.

~~~
RexRollman
Good to know. Thanks.

